# HILTON HEAD-- April 30/ May 7-- The COTTAGES by Spinnaker--2B2B--$695.



## jeffwill (Apr 15, 2022)

Welcome to THE COTTAGES by Spinnaker Resorts.
 Located inside Shipyard Plantation-- a private gated community with over 800 acres of pure Southern Charm.
My 2B2B is well located, very spacious, and super comfortable.
Go to spinnakerresorts.com and check out THE COTTAGES.


----------



## jeffwill (Apr 18, 2022)

Still available.   PRICE REDUCTION of $100.
Now available for $595. or just $85. per night.


----------



## jeffwill (Apr 24, 2022)

Still available.


----------



## jeffwill (Apr 26, 2022)

Rented.


----------



## jeffwill (Apr 27, 2022)

OOOOOPS.   This week is NOT rented.  Spouse weenied.


----------



## illbdam (Apr 28, 2022)

Interested. What forms of payment do you accept?


----------



## jeffwill (May 3, 2022)

This week is once again---  RENTED.


----------



## jme (May 6, 2022)

jeffwill said:


> This week is once again---  RENTED.



Been watching, and I'm glad you rented this, Jeff.  It's a very nice spot, well located close to many of the island's best restaurants
and shops, and it's very quiet and relaxing. It's just not very well known.
We've stayed there on several occasions when we wanted a last minute getaway, and for YOUR fee of $100 a night it's ridiculously inexpensive,
far less than a Motel 6, and a heck of a lot better.  Who wouldn't be happy?
Anyway, just wanted to give these Spinnaker resorts a plug because they're all enjoyable.
We own two flexible 3BR weeks at Waterside, and we have gotten many a deal for extra time by renting
at the other Spinnaker resorts.


----------



## pangodad (May 8, 2022)

We are Owners at Spinnaker Bluewater. other side of the Island. Great place.


----------



## Teka1977 (May 9, 2022)

Hi, do you have anything for 8.06-8.13 over there?


----------



## lkc1234 (May 17, 2022)

jme said:


> Been watching, and I'm glad you rented this, Jeff.  It's a very nice spot, well located close to many of the island's best restaurants
> and shops, and it's very quiet and relaxing. It's just not very well known.
> We've stayed there on several occasions when we wanted a last minute getaway, and for YOUR fee of $100 a night it's ridiculously inexpensive,
> far less than a Motel 6, and a heck of a lot better.  Who wouldn't be happy?
> ...


I own two three bedroom units and one two bedroom unit at Spinnaker Bluewater in Hilton Head. Awesome resort. It is located on the INTRACOASTAL WATERWAY near Hudsons and Boathouse restaurants on the north end of the island.


----------



## bluebee_sky (May 18, 2022)

lkc1234 said:


> I own two three bedroom units and one two bedroom unit at Spinnaker Bluewater in Hilton Head. Awesome resort. It is located on the INTRACOASTAL WATERWAY near Hudsons and Boathouse restaurants on the north end of the island.


Do you anything available for the memorial day weekend?


----------

